
Is it ok to answer these screening questions for a programming job? - igauravsehrawat
https://twitter.com/Root3d/status/916640177891680256
======
danielvf
Looks like pretty standard interview stuff. It’s just trying to get you
talking so they can see if you communicate well and if they like you.

